# Black oval circle in middle of screen. Any ideas?



## shubert123 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Black circle in middle of TV screen. Any ideas?*

I have a polaroid TDA-03211C, when I turn it on there is a big black oval circle in the middle of the screen, it's not a perfect circle it fades around the edges. It covers just about the whole screen, the only part you can see is about 3 inches from every corner. Any ideas? I repair LCD tv's but I've never seen this before. If you need any more info let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I've never seen or heard of this before either.

If this is a TFT/LCD it could be you have one of those monitors with several CCFL's running behind the screen and only the outer CCFL's are giving light. if it's CRT it may have problems with the high voltage or screen.

What you see on the screen, is it focused? Legible?


----------

